# Random Mack, Random Lure



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

This morning my kayak mate and I hit Lee Point, here in Darwin.

I threw a popper around the foreshore for a good hour for nothing,
I saw bait get sprayed every now and then but that was about all the action.

After trolling bombers, casting slicers, and chucking poppers

I wen't out to a deeper area further out past the reef.
It was now 0845 and myself and my kayak mate had got nothing.

I received a phone call by the mrs while out on the water,
as i'm chatting I look at the sounder to see it finally light up for the first time today.

I say good bye.

I only take one rod out, and it had RMG Scoripion crazy deep 8m+ with no single strand wire
I go to cut it off, so I can put a chrome slice on so I can drop it deep and jig it up.

but thought stuff it, time is short and lobbed out the Scorpion,
I pumped it in erratically to the yak, in the last few metres I feel a heavy THUMP!

Fish on...
A PB Mack for the yak

Cheers
Choona


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome fish mate, aaaaaahhhhh I miss the top end. It's winter you know. Bastard.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice Choona. 8)


----------



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

great looking fish, great looking mo, great looking water. As a man who spent 10 minutes this morning getting frost of my windscreen to go to work... You're a lucky bastard


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

When I lived there no one was kayak fishing...bummer

Great fish indeed


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

All I see is a moustache.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome fish mate, gotta love it when you get the strike with the rod in your hand!


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

What a buzz that must have being to feel the fish hit while you were mid retrieve.

Brilliant!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy frijoles !!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Señor choona, yeah m8.


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

I have noticed slow trolling live baits seems to be the go to technique for kayak fishing for spanish macks

Was wondering if anyone on the forum predominately uses lures for this species while fishing from the yak. 
Techniques, colours, types,

Have only found a few youtube clips of americans using vibes on the troll
any links appreciated

Cheers, 
Aaron


----------

